# I need some help...



## Cichlid_Novice (Apr 23, 2008)

I have had a couple of cichlids in my tank for quite a while and decided it might be nice to know exactly what species they are. I got them in the "bargin bin" at my LFS (the tank is labeled "assorted cichlids") and have tried looking around a little via Google but can't seem to find anything.

All of them are about three inches long and don't seem overly aggressive. As for coloring, they're kinda plain, mostly cream colored with pink and orange specks and orange fins. When I first got them as fry they looked almost plaid. It seems that one, now that it is bigger, also has a touch of black on the tip of its dorsal fin.

Anyway, I hadn't seen one of them in quite some time (three days, maybe) and was wondering what had happened to it, and this morning it showed up and seems to have a mouthful. I did give them feeders a few days ago and there was one swimming around yesterday that isn't there today. I'm wondering if maybe my unidentified cichlid is actually holding or just decided to snack on that last guppy.

I'm really hoping to get some pictures up later because they're somewhat hard to describe. Thanks for looking!


----------



## Cichlid_Novice (Apr 23, 2008)

So I was looking and think I found two pictures that look very similar to my little guys. The only problem is that they're labeled as two different kinds of fish.

One is a _Labidochromis textilis_:
http://www.cichlid-forum.com/profiles/s ... php?id=744

and the other is a _Melanochromis Joanjohnsonae_:
http://www.ciklidi.org/gallery2/d/32029-2/IMG_1568.jpg

They both look very similar as far as coloring, but the second picture in the first link seems to have the wrong body shape.

I honestly don't know, though, I'm no expert.[/img]


----------



## dielikemoviestars (Oct 23, 2007)

They're joanjohnsonae. Textilis are virtually non-existent in trade. And who the **** told you to give feeders to your mbuna?


----------



## Cichlid_Novice (Apr 23, 2008)

Thanks.


----------

